# Hand Removing Tools



## Sailor99

On one of my watches the date is not quite clicking round right. I suspect the mechanism has become a tad misaligned. So I need to remove the dial to have a look at it. I am going to get some dial protectors, but looking at cousins I am unsure as to which hand pullers to buy. There seem to some that just do second hands, some that don't touch the dial, some that seem to do all hands (which is really what I want I guess). I am looking here

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Silver Hawk

The A*F ones will do you fine for all wristwatch hands (cat no. H0780)...esp. if you're buying dial protectors as well.

BTW: you can probably get this style cheaper on eBay.


----------



## Sailor99

Thanks, that's really helpful. Out of interest, what does the A*F refer to?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Sailor99 said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful. Out of interest, what does the A*F refer to?


It's a Swiss company...I can't post a link (  )...go Google it.


----------



## Guest

You could always pull em off with your fingernails but the buggers fly off everywhere :blink: :blink:


----------



## bsa

avidfan said:


> You could always pull em off with your fingernails but the buggers fly off everywhere :blink: :blink:


true dat


----------



## Dusty

Dont waste your cash on dial protectors just use a peice of clean plastic (I find the clear plastic from the self seal bags the best)

ps I allways use hand levers too......










my hand levers......


----------



## harryblakes7

Nice hand levers......... I've also got these Swiss ones, these have a rotating brass ring with 4 different size plungers for removing stubborn hands and larger pocket watch ( hope i did not swear there ) ........ Also great for removing cannon pinions without needing to be Hercules.......


----------



## tcj

I have been messing with a few old watches lately and found getting them off is not too bad it`s getting the buggers back on thats giving me trouble







.So would be gratefull for any tips.thanks.........Terry


----------



## harryblakes7

Ah, there is a special tool, looks like a pen with a flat plastic end on both sides of the "pen", each has a hole in, one bigger than the other, so you can align the hour hand and push it on squarely without you fouling the minute arbour or centre second arbour.

They are usually quite cheap, Â£3 or Â£4 of course a steady hand helps as well, along with a peaceful atmosphere......

Hope that helps


----------



## Guest

tcj said:


> I have been messing with a few old watches lately and found getting them off is not too bad it`s getting the buggers back on thats giving me trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .So would be gratefull for any tips.thanks.........Terry


Pencil or something similar with some bluetack on the end-pick the hands up lightly though else the hands won't come off easily when lined up.


----------



## Sailor99

Thanks for the advice, and the helpful tips about refitting the hands are a bonus!


----------



## tixntox

NEVER use excessive force when refitting (or doing anything with a watch for that matter). If it's not working, you're doing something wrong. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Guest

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice hand levers......... I've also got these Swiss ones, these have a rotating brass ring with 4 different size plungers for removing stubborn hands and larger pocket watch ( hope i did not swear there ) ........ Also great for removing cannon pinions without needing to be Hercules.......


Interesting,I'd not come across this design before :umnik2: .

I was currently looking at the Presto type as a replacement for my own levers,Is this one of the Bergeon brand ones ?.


----------



## harryblakes7

It has "PRESTO 7 SWISS MADE" on it, don't know if it relates to a Bergeon, very well made, bought it about 5 years ago, cost about Â£40 from memory, must have been out in the sun too long that day!!

It is brilliant at removing the cannon pinion without risking any damage or using force......It is quite well made, some of the ones on sale today are not well made at all.........

There are similar ones that are for removing the idler chronograph wheel 5 spoke and another for 6 spoke, quite a few types about, not all are for hands.....a bit of research may be needed for the one you want


----------



## Guest

harryblakes7 said:


> It has "PRESTO 7 SWISS MADE" on it, don't know if it relates to a Bergeon, very well made, bought it about 5 years ago, cost about Â£40 from memory, must have been out in the sun too long that day!!
> 
> It is brilliant at removing the cannon pinion without risking any damage or using force......It is quite well made, some of the ones on sale today are not well made at all.........
> 
> There are similar ones that are for removing the idler chronograph wheel 5 spoke and another for 6 spoke, quite a few types about, not all are for hands.....a bit of research may be needed for the one you want


Yeah,I see.

Looks like ''Presto'' is the name Bergeon use for this tool,I guess they're the originators of the basic design.

Was thinking of going for the simple AF as Silver hawk recommended.Bergeon quality by the looks,For less wedge.

Looking at some of the Indian made tools [Anchor brand],The business ends of these [Even without putting them under magnification] look pretty rough.I dont like the idea of working with them :sadwalk: .

Tah Harry !


----------



## tcj

Not been back here for some time with one thing and another.I just wanted to say thank you for all tips.do appreciate.............Terry


----------



## lakitu

tcj said:


> Not been back here for some time with one thing and another.I just wanted to say thank you for all tips.do appreciate.............Terry


I think it is best to decide from your own experience. You can't go wrong with any of the devices listed. I would say the levers are nice as its damn near impossible to damage the hands and dial if care is used. The presta tools are great if the hands arn't too small I find. If the hands are small you might struggle and possible cause a little damage.


----------



## EddyW

Sailor99 said:


> On one of my watches the date is not quite clicking round right. I suspect the mechanism has become a tad misaligned. So I need to remove the dial to have a look at it. I am going to get some dial protectors, but looking at cousins I am unsure as to which hand pullers to buy. There seem to some that just do second hands, some that don't touch the dial, some that seem to do all hands (which is really what I want I guess). I am looking here
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


Remember to put the hands where you can remember the position they came from.(prior to removal)

It saves having to re-set everything (day/date change etc)


----------



## Scouse

harryblakes7 said:


> It has "PRESTO 7 SWISS MADE" on it, don't know if it relates to a Bergeon, very well made, bought it about 5 years ago, cost about Â£40 from memory, must have been out in the sun too long that day!!
> 
> It is brilliant at removing the cannon pinion without risking any damage or using force......It is quite well made, some of the ones on sale today are not well made at all.........
> 
> There are similar ones that are for removing the idler chronograph wheel 5 spoke and another for 6 spoke, quite a few types about, not all are for hands.....a bit of research may be needed for the one you want


I'd go with the Presto too. Its a great tool to use. Quick, simple and accurate.


----------

